
Asynchronous video for directly observed therapy of tuberculosis - killjoywashere
https://doi.org/10.1016/j.jctube.2019.100098
======
killjoywashere
Seems like these folks would have a pretty good source of high impact labelled
video data.

~~~
killjoywashere
EMocha ([https://www.emocha.com](https://www.emocha.com)) appears to be the
app for this application.

